# In N Out Burger: is it a clue to what's causing my symptoms?



## jimhalpert625 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have found that In N Out burger, a fast food burger restaurant, is completely safe on my stomach. I get the protein style double double with fries and I feel great. I eat there frequently and the high calorie content also helps me maintain my weight, which I've found is hard to do with this condition. I have very frequent intestinal pain and soft stools, but I've found that 100% of the time In n out is safe. There are very few foods I consider completely safe, especially from restaurants. Has anyone else experienced this or have any clue as to what it is or what causes my symptoms?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

So no bun?

My first guess is you are sensitive to FODMAPS in the diet.

Wheat has FODMAPS in it; potatoes, while starch, do not.


----------



## Christina1993 (Mar 25, 2012)

I can eat Chinese food general tso chicken and be totally fine but my homemade chicken soup gives me death gas! Weird how ibs works


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Jim, that is interesting. My safe place is Burger King and I go at least once a week. Seems pathetic to me that this is how I get my "veggies" the tomato,lettuce and onion on the Whopper. But this is how it is. When I do go, I eat two Whoppers, large fries and a soda and seem to always be okay.

I often wonder if this is a psychosomatic reaction - just being 'normal' once in awhile feels so good.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I can eat cake, cookies, chocolate etc with no problems but if i eat something that should be good for me like white rice and plain baked chicken i immediately have diarrhea...sometimes while eating. Ibs makes no sense to me.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

I agree with windmere.....other than trigger foods that you know will cause your issues, for me it is hit and miss.

Heck, I can eat a Reuben Sandwich with Sauerkraut and be fine. Most people WITHOUT IBS fart themselves stupid after eating sauerkraut.

Go figure.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

In n' Out is literally the #1 worst thing for me. It's one of the only things I will just never eat, protein style or regular, doesn't matter.


----------

